# Wurden die iproute2 binaries verschoben?

## TheSmallOne

Hallo,

kann es sein, das bei irgendeinem der letzten Updates des iproute2-Pakets die resultierenden Anwendungsdateien verschoben wurden?

Mir war aufgefallen, dass einige meiner Start- und andere Skripte Probleme hatten. In diesen Skripten hatte ich einige Aufrufe von /sbin/ip. Nur das ip jetzt auf einmal in /bin liegt.

Ich meine grundsätzlich habe ich ja nichts dagegen, wenn man die Binaries verschiebt, solange es einen guten Grund dafür gibt, aber sollte portage einen nicht auf so einen Umstand hinweisen? Ich meine wenn mir das jetzt nicht zufällig aufgefallen wäre, wer weiß was da alles hätte ins Leere laufen können.

Andere Pakete sind jedenfalls deutlich gesprächiger, wenn sich da was ändert.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, ist ein leicht umstrittenes Thema,  siehe auch im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330115

Ich denke eine gentoo News wäre hierzu durchaus angebracht gewesen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Sinnvoll ist es, bei Skripts solche Programmpfade vorher abzufragen und dann diese Werte zu nutzen.

IP_CMD = $(which ip)

...

$IP_CMD foo bar

(Ich hoffe, die Syntax ist halbwegs richtig)

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> IP_CMD = $(which ip)
> 
> ...
> 
> $IP_CMD foo bar

 

Weil ich das so oft sehe: Hat es einen Grund, das so zu machen statt direkt 

```
ip foo bar
```

 aufzurufen? Jede anständige Shell hasht das sowieso. Unabhängig davon würde ich POSIX empfehlen: 

```
IP_CMD=$(command -v ip)
```

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

> Hat es einen Grund, das so zu machen statt direkt 
> 
> ```
> ip foo bar
> ```
> ...

 

Ich denke nur root hat per default /sbin im PATH. Alle anderen müssen entweder den PATH erweitern oder eben den kompletten Pfad angeben.

Da es bei diesem speziellen Fall darum ging, für Ottonormaluser ip (und ifconfig) in /bin statt /sbin anzubieten, trifft es diese eben doppelt  :Razz:  (waren vorher gezwungen kompletten Pfad anzugeben, und jetzt wo ihnen geholfen würde gehts halt nimmer)

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich denke nur root hat per default /sbin im PATH. Alle anderen müssen entweder den PATH erweitern oder eben den kompletten Pfad angeben.

 

Den Zusammenhang mit meiner Frage sehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.

Unabhängig von meiner Frage: In Skripten, die ip nutzen wird man entweder root sein oder sinnvollerweise den PATH erweitert haben und ip benutzen. Zukunftssichere Skripte arbeiten ohnehin immer mit PATH (egal, ob sie das Ergebnis in einer Variablen speichern oder das Programm direkt aufrufen, was ja meine Frage war), weil es immer wieder mal solche Pfadänderungen gibt, und man die Skripte ja vielleicht auch mal auf anderen Systemen nutzen will, wo es ohnehin anders aussehen kann.

 *Quote:*   

> Da es bei diesem speziellen Fall darum ging, für Ottonormaluser ip (und ifconfig) in /bin statt /sbin anzubieten, trifft es diese eben doppelt

 

Nö: Als User kann man ip jetzt einfach aufrufen, und gute Skripte sind nicht betroffen.

----------

